# Some questions about installing trits



## Ray1968 (Nov 2, 2008)

So how exactly is this done? Do you just drop the trit in the slot and then fill the slot with this Norland goop? Set it out in the sun and you're done? How long does it need to sit in the sun? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 3, 2008)

This thread should help


----------

